# James Harden succeeds by any means necessary



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> There is nothing elegant about James Harden -- not his game, not his style and certainly not his beard. Given that he is the league's top scorer, the star of a team fully dedicated to playing up-tempo and gunning at will from behind the arc, you might think it's actually aesthetically pleasing to watch Harden play.
> 
> You'd be wrong. What Harden does on the court is not pretty. It's ruthless and grimy, but so very effective.
> 
> ...


http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2015/2/11/7969563/james-harden-houston-rockets-nba-all-star-201


----------

